# 5HP Briggs starter recoil WTB



## carhartt (May 31, 2016)

I am looking for a 5HP Briggs starter cover and rewind. Its for a older troy bilt rototiller. The rewind part is shot. Maybe even the 1 way clutch on the flywheel also. Not sure anymore. If anyone works on 4 strokes on this site and has a blown motor laying around that wld be great. Pm me please.


----------

